# I want an EEG for Christmas...is this weird?



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I just discovered that consumer EEGs exist. If you dont know what an EEG is its basically this thing that measures your brain waves.

So ya...really ****in cool. Anyone know anything about these? I wanna get then more expensive one...but its more expensive.

I mean look at this ****. Id love these.

http://store.neurosky.com/products/mindwave-1

http://emotiv.com/store/

Is it weird that i want to experiment and do research by myself? I wanna see what my brain is like under drugs like klonopin and adderall. I wanna see what its like when i sleep, and what my brain is like when im in different moods, like when my anxiety is higher and lower.

Neurofeedback at a consumer level.

But do you guys think this is a waste of money? Could it really be accurate? Am i being stupid? Am i just some stupid 19 yr old who thinks hes awesome and smart? Do you think it is actually accurate?

Which one should i get? im leaning towards the cheaper one


----------



## FabledHero (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow if that really works I'd buy it for sure. I'd be interested in how my brain waves change while listening to music or thinking about different things etc, drugs as well would be cool hah.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Heh, think how terrifying it would be to get strapped into a chair by your wrists and ankles, wires attached to your head, a large strobe lamp placed in front of your eyes and a tech adjusting the frequency of the strobe to try and induce epilepsy, while another tech measures your brainwaves.

Cool
(j/k....... of course)


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

interesting, buy it and post results


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Pialicious88 said:


> interesting, buy it and post results


hmm maybe when i get it ill make videos about it.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

how bizarre, let us know what it does.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Totally Terrified said:


> Heh, think how terrifying it would be to get strapped into a chair by your wrists and ankles, wires attached to your head, a large strobe lamp placed in front of your eyes and a tech adjusting the frequency of the strobe to try and induce epilepsy, while another tech measures your brainwaves.
> 
> Cool
> (j/k....... of course)


Itd be even cooler if you threw some LSD in there haha


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

King Moonracer said:


> Itd be even cooler if you threw some LSD in there haha


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

saw something similar it could make very spiritual experience in just few minutes
just by stimulating some part of brain
great stuff


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

baranok said:


> saw something similar it could make very spiritual experience in just few minutes
> just by stimulating some part of brain
> great stuff


What would this be??? Is it like a pill or some kind of electric shock?


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

more like magnetic wave resonating to your brainwaves, that machine dont have to touch your head at all
there was video some chick got this machine near head, no light, closed eyes, like half hour of that brainwaving and voila mental change, they exclusively tried to catch up for spiritual experience and it worked! (she said afterwards feeling god in her head similar to that psychedelic stuff)
so there could be possibility of localize part of brain and shot some waves to heal it

seems healthier than ECT and no memory lost ...
this could be used for many problems, ADHD anxiety OCD..you name it


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

If this EEG really delivered accurate results it would be interesting but I could imagine that this is more like a toy. Who guarantees you that whatever this device shows you are your real brainwaves? There are even games for children out there which are supposedly controlled by your brainwaves and in reality it's not controlled by brainwaves.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

norad said:


> If this EEG really delivered accurate results it would be interesting but I could imagine that this is more like a toy. Who guarantees you that whatever this device shows you are your real brainwaves? There are even games for children out there which are supposedly controlled by your brainwaves and in reality it's not controlled by brainwaves.


I know where your coming from. My little brother got this mind wave thing with the floating ball and ****..its garbage. But i think this thing does have some validity. Its 100$ and offers software packages for colleges. I dont think it measures every single electric pulse in your brain, like a normal eeg, but just the basic brain waves your brain emits.

I hope i do get it. Id love to see how my brainwaves, theta,delta, gamme,etc., are when i take certain medications like adderall or xanax, and what they are when i am just getting out of bed, and when im fully alert. It would be somewhat like neuro feedback....id like to try that too.

Hopefully in around 10 years or so, full eeg equipment will be available to the public.


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

Even if this thing delivers good results then I could imagine that interpreting an EEG is also not that simple. 

What I would be interested in is controlling theta waves. I saw this in a docu. They said that surgeons use computer programs to learn to create theta waves which helps them become more efficient at what they do.


----------



## Endorphin (Dec 4, 2011)

Ive heard of those! And heck yea they are cool! Its not wierd at all since most people dont even know about it haha
And naw man your smart like einstien. And ive always wanted to expirement on myself also since i already do it with drugs lol. I think its a smart thing to do because its like therapy for yourself! Great idea ill be posted for any updates


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I've never heard of someone wanting this before. What would you use it for? It's mainly used for studying the brain while you're asleep.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

It probably is a toy. Proper EEG machines cost thousands of dollars (from a quick browse on the internet, eg: http://www.dotmed.com/listing/eeg-u...urce=base&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=Base
There has to be some drawback to this portable EEG, you can't trust the seller to tell you what it is.

I know the basics of what EEG is and could learn the details. It would be interesting to have this kind of information.


----------

